# Budgie Hurt Foot



## BiddieBudgies (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey all. Last night, I noticed that my budgie was not using one of her feet. So I got her out and looked at it, and she has what I think is a cut on the bottom of her foot.

She will not use her foot at all, so it has to hurt her. I am leaving on a trip tomorrow, and won't be back until Sunday. I will not be able to take her to a vet until then.

What should I do for her? I don't want to leave her, but I don't have a choice. I've cleaned her foot. I read somewhere that I should put aloe gel on it, is that true? I have an aloe plant.

Thank you in advance for any advice.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. Is there anyone you can trust to take her to a vet today or tomorrow ? That is a long time to wait and risk infection. Do you know what caused the cut ? You need to find that out and eliminate the hazard. I wouldn't put anything on it but a flush with a sterile saline solution but I am no expert, perhaps some of our most experienced folk's can give you some advice...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!  

Is there a boarding service at the vet where they could keep an eye on her foot? I agree with Randy that it could cause an infection if not treated properly. In the mean time, I would do as Randy suggested and flush it out with warm saline solution and if she looks in pain or the area is swollen, you can put some room-temperature chamomile tea as this is a known anti-inflammatory agent. Aloe vera gel from the plant helps too and it is non-toxic to budgies, so after you clean it with the saline/tea you can put a thin layer on the affected area and it will help the foot heal. 

I hope your little girl is okay! I would definitely call your avian vet today at least to let him know what's going on, even if you can't take her today. It would be good to see if you can leave her there while you're gone or something if the cut is really bad, just to prevent an infection. 

It's good to have you on the forums! We'd love to meet your little girl sometime so feel free to post pictures of her when you have the chance  We'd love to help with any other questions, too, so please don't hesitate to ask 

:welcome: and hope to see you around!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I agree with the advise regarding rinsing the wound with sterile saline.

If you have whomever is watching her while you are on your trip do this a couple of times a day, there really shouldn't be any need to put anything on the cut as it will heal on it's own.

Have her caretaker keep a close eye out for redness or swelling as that is a sign of infection.
If the caretaker sees redness or swelling they should then use the chamomile tea as a soak and get her to the vet right away.

May I ask if you have natural wood perches of varying diameters in the cage to help exercise your budgie's feet and legs? This is important to help prevent bumblefoot from developing. 

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## BooBooBudgies (May 24, 2015)

I've had this type of thing happen to Butter. I put some neosporin on it bc I couldn't get to the vet right away. I also bought a hanging hut so he can lay down.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


BooBooBudgies said:



I also bought a hanging hut so Butter can lay down.

Click to expand...

Snuggle huts are not recommended for budgies.
They can get their toenails caught in the fabric and severely injure themselves. 
Additionally, if they ingest any of the fabric fibers it can cause crop impaction. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I need you to contact me - I've left you both a Visitor Message a Private Message and you have not responded.

FaeryBee (Deborah)
Talk Budgies Administrator*


----------

